
Show HN: Phishing with fake browser error pages (PoC) - zaytoun
https://error.lazuritelabs.com/
======
MattBearman
Fuck, that totally got me, I just thought the page was down. I can totally see
someone who doesn't know that the Safari error page doesn't ask for an email
address filling it in.

------
yial
This is terrifyingly almost perfect.

